# Catfish galore!!



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well Mark (Salmonid) and myself hit the mighty Ohio river again today, and it is still fishing awesome! We started actually fishing around 6 this morning and right away started catching fish, with Mark catching a nice 15.8 pound Flathead, every place we fished, except for 1, we caught fish. Mark also caught his PB Channel cat with a nice 13.5 pound Channel!!! By far the best day I have had on the Ohio river.


















































1 fish was caught on Mooneye, 2 on bluegill head (the same head), the rest were on freshly caught and cut shad.

Can't wait to get back out again this week and hopefully the fishing stays this good.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice chanell Mark! 

I know where you'll be at he next tourney you fish down that way.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Forgot to put that we caught 18 catfish today and 1 Wiper


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian,

What was the weight on your big channel? It looks to be at least 8 #'s. (Nice fish)


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Amen brother, it was a great day till all the pleasure boating idiots showed up and totally made it so you could not anchor anywhere!
Keeping my fingers crossed the spawn holds off another week....
Bryan, yup, you got it, Im sure we had over 55 lbs in 5 fish!, several channels and flatties between 8-9lb. 
Also we lost 5-6 hooked fish, 2 to snags, 2 came off and 1 broken line, ( nicked along the way Im sure) 

I certainly wish the fishing was this good all year long!

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> Brian,
> 
> What was the weight on your big channel? It looks to be at least 8 #'s. (Nice fish)


He was 9 pounds. Yeah we lost quite a few fish too, we had a double on and both fish came off it was weird, but then 5 minutes after that we got a double again and landed a pair of flatheads. With the water warming up in the 70's now the spawn will be coming soon, but hopefully we can get another good day in on Thursday before they shut off for awhile.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

nice fish guys, the bite has been pretty hot lately in both rivers and lakes.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

good job guys keep it up , because the bite isnt goin to last forever. but thats catfishin.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice fish fellas, keep it up...........olj


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

nice fish did those trophy collection reels get another workout?


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

We fished out of point pleasant on Saturday and had a great day. Five fish limit for us we had over 80lbs. Had two at 20lbs and one at 16lbs. Those were our big fish. Not going to get into the details due to the bend area care tourney this weekend, but we really had a great day in one spot. We actually had a triple on three guys fighting three fish and people question me as to why I carry two nets on the boat. That is exactly why.

Larry


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Way to go guys nice fish!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

catfish catchers said:


> nice fish did those trophy collection reels get another workout?


Haha yes they get a workout on a weekly basis!!!

Larry sounds like a good day. I am still waiting for that hog. Mark's 22 pounder last week got me excited so maybe this Thursday will be the day.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Got to get them while its hot. Its not going to last much longer the spawn is almost here and I think the blues are already starting to spawn.

Larry


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Great job to all you guys,my luck has not been so good this year,but heck I keep trying


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

truck said:


> my luck has not been so good this year,but heck I keep trying


At least your boat has seen water, which is more than I can say for mine! My boat has not been out of the driveway.


----------



## mhobbs (Apr 26, 2009)

my luck hasn't been so god this year as well. Just a couple of 4-5 pounders. But i have only got to fish around here (lincoln park delco Beavercreek YMCA)


----------

